# Fibromyalgia and IBS



## Guest (Nov 12, 1999)

My ten year old daughter has been diagnosed with chronic IBS. She also seems to be extremely sensitive to pain, and frequently complains of pains other than the cramps associated with IBS - muscle, bone, joint etc. Is there any link between the two, and how does a GP diagnose fibromyalgia?


----------



## geomv (Aug 9, 1999)

Yes, there is a link between IBS and Fibromyalgia. I have both and I am so sorry your daughter has IBS. It sounds, with her symptoms, like she has fibro, too. The only way to diagnose Fibro is to have other tests done and rule out other ailments. I don't know what tests a dr could run a 10 year old, but I thought I had rheumatoid arthritis because of the stiffness and the joint pain. My test was negative. No other tests were run on me. I sure your daughter gets to feeling better. I can't imagine being 10 and having to deal with IBS. I started it when I was 29; I am now 51. It's hard enough for me to deal with it. Did the dr give her any medication? She certainly has my sympathies.


----------



## britta (Aug 8, 1999)

I read something just the other day that IBS is an actual symptom of Fibro. I am not sure how this is founded but I can believe it. I suffer from both and although they were diagnosed at different times in my life, I know both have been with me for as long as I can remember.My GP sent me to a rheumatologist who diagnosed the fibro by a process of elimination (like IBS) but also with the trigger point test, he touched/pressed on various trigger points and recorded my reaction. Since I had so many tender points he determined it was fibro.Good luck to you and your daughter.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 1999)

I was dx'd with fibromyalgia about 4 years ago, but recently started having alot of ...yes, gas... It has really become very embarrasing and I don't know what to do about it. Is this Irritable bowel syndrome? Could it be caused by my Meds? or my diet? I have gained so much weight. I would like to hear from anyone who may have similiar symptoms and some clues to help eliminate this nasty pest?


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 1999)

I have fibro and IBS, does anyone else have Giant diverticuli and polups in there colon? Is this also caused from Fibro. The doctors said I had Crohns disease but now say they don't know why I have this. I also have menieres disease, and TMJD. Does anyone else have auto immune disease besides fibro? Jennifer


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 1999)

I have Fibromyalgia and Irritable Bowel Syndrome. It's pretty common to have both of these together. The muscles in bowels tighten up and relax.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Welcome Leenah. I am sorry your daughter is having these troubles so early in her life. It must be hard for you, as you probably feel pretty much helpless to do much to relieve the suffering she has. It is quite common to have both IBS and fibro. I have both. I had IBS about 15yrs before my fibro was actually diagnosed. A Rheumatologist is the best choice for a doc. to diagnose Fibro. Good luck to you both. FMone, What meds are you on? Have you been on any antibioic, steroid, or oral birth control therapies? ------------------


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 1999)

You're right, it is hard to stand back and watch your child suffer. I refuse to believe the ped GP who told me there was nothing I could do for her. Tanya has been on steroid medication for a number of years now to control her asthma, and due to recurrent chest and skin infections has also taken a number of antibiotic courses. Do these affect IBS or Fibro ?


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Actually, they can LeenaB. I was on oral antibiotics (Amoxicillin) for about a year for adult oncet acne. A big mistake! My usual constipation IBS turned to every 2-3 day cycles of soft stooling with bloating, cramping and painful proctalgia. I didn't put the antibiotic and the symptoms together at first, because I had heard that IBS can change to alternating C and D. Also, I expected true diarrhea- watery stools, to show up if it was the antibiotics. The doctors I went to (GP, GI, and GU) didn't pick up on this either. I ended up having a laporoscopy when nothing showed up on the colonoscopy (later found they had to halt the colonoscopy due to pain and depressed respiration problems because of the pain med they gave me-doc never told me- I read this later in my records). The laporoscopy showed endometriosis. I decided to have the hyster. since the med side-effects were similar to what I was experiencing with fibro already. Another mistake since my symptoms came back after surgery anyway. On my follow-up exam, my GU doc scraped the yeast infection from my vaginal walls. The antibiotic had masked the smell and drainage. He sent me home to vinegar douche and do the usual vag OTC cream/supp treatment. I stopped the antibiotic myself. Actually, he should have treated me with an oral antifungal then, as the symptoms I was experiencing were due to bowel yeast over-growth called Candida Albicans/Candidiasis. Many doctors pooh-pooh this diagnosis even though a number of books on fibro and endo discuss this possibility along with Food Allegies/Sensitivities. Their reluctance might be due to the fact that they have ordered these med therapies that can cause Candida to develop and they are in denial. I had to go to an Allergist that deals with food/additive sensitivities and also deals with Candida. He treated me with Diflucan and a low sugar diet which stopped the bloating and painful stooling. A natural way to deal with this problem might be to use refrigerated acidophilis and the low sugar diet. If this doesn't help however, an antifungal may be necessary. I had been on probiotics and digestive enzymes which seemed to help for a year, but then stopped helping. I didn't know then that I was supposed to decrease my sugar intake. The food/additive sensitivites I had developed were to citric acid, benzoic acid, and now I am suspecting possible lactic acid to be a problem. These caused my stomach/abd. to bloat out and give me a dull ache. The allergist replicated these symptoms with provocative sublingual allergen/antigen testing. This is the biggest struggle with this illness I have been through. I still have to watch my diet very closely or the symptoms come back. I wish you well.Jennifer, If I remember correctly you struggled with this as a child. It kind of makes you wonder if yeast (rhizoids) compromised the integrity of the colon. ------------------


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 1999)

Funny you should mention amoxycillin - that's what they always gave my daughter!! We now have a new GP at the surgery, and she seems to be on the ball. She has changed Tanya's asthma medication to pulmicort instead of beclamthasone and bricanyl instead of salbutamol. Tanya is on a low dose at the momen as her GP want's to see the lowest level that is effective. She has also asked me to monitor bowel / symptoms / food for two weeks and go back to her. Tanya also had an allergy test - broccoli, cabbage, sprouts, cauliflower and lactose showed up as causing severe reactions - no surprises there!!! At least we are finally getting somewhere!!


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

That's great news Leena. I responded to your posting on the IBS board, so won't expand anymore on that. So happy you are getting somewhere. Makes life a little less frustrating!







------------------


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 1999)

Hello! A person in the street talks to my about Fibromyalga, already visit several doctors and they tell me that I am well that I don't have anything, but I suffer of a pain in the chest and similar pains to the rheumatisms and fatigue.I want to know which are the symptoms of Fibromyalga and what I should do.------------------


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 1999)

Hi, I just stumbled onto this dialog while searching for clues to the identity and treatment options for Connective Tissue Disorder. The type has not been identified yet but I have been on Prednisone and Plaquenol, Motrin and Vicadine, and Zoloft. I chose to wean off the Prednisone due to all the side affects. I want to find an effective non-steriod anti-inflamitory. Naproxyn is too hard on my stomach and Motrin is not strong enough. I am interested in hearing success stories in dealing with this condition. Thanks.------------------


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Welcome to you both. Try the search mode at the top of this BB to get more information on Fibro/sites. Sorry, I don't do pain meds, just preventive exericise and try to get my Z's with Benadryl at nite. Wm moist heat and trigger point massage also help me with the pain.


----------

